# Snake on a train



## Fuscus (Feb 6, 2011)

NewsFeed is surprised it took almost a month to find Penelope...

*Published On:* -
*Source:* http://newsfeed.time.com/

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Trouble (Feb 6, 2011)

> The 3-foot-long Dumeril boa snaked off on an adventure through the subway cars, eluding capture



Uhmm, isn't that a Corn snake featured in the photo? Very lucky snake though.. this is why you shouldn't take your snake out of your home! and keep an eye on it when you do have it out of it's enclosure. Poor boa would've been stressed, imo. Just lucky they found her.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 6, 2011)

Trouble said:


> Uhmm, isn't that a Corn snake featured in the photo?


I wondered how long that would take. Its properly a stock image ( good one though)


----------



## Trouble (Feb 6, 2011)

woo! I'm right for once :lol: It would've been nice to see the boa. corn snakes are ugly imo. You've gotta love how the media, even in the US, never report on reptiles correctly.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 7, 2011)

LOL - another report and the species has changed - Melissa Moorhouse's Boa Constrictor Snake Found On Boston Subway


----------

